# Swoop 175 Lagergrößen



## izmirward (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Nächste Woche solls in den Bikeurlaub gehen und mir ist eines der kleinen Lager an der Schwinge kaputt gegangen. Im großen Swoop 2014 Thread konnte ich leider nicht die genauen Größen/Bezeichnungen für die Lager finden. Hat die jmd parat?

Viele Grüße,
Gabriel


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Mai 2016)

Lager ist 688 RS2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Mai 2016)

cool waere es, wenns einen kompletten Lagersatz im Set als Ersatzteil zu kaufen gaebe 
fuer mein altes Ghost ERT gab es sowas


----------



## Gyver (29. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Hab auch noch mal ne Frage zu den Lager. Möchte die Lager an meinem 175er an der Hauptschwinge wechseln. 
Wie ist da die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager?
Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Mai 2016)

Die Radons Slide 130-140 und 150 wie Swoop 175 und 210 haben Baugleiche Lager, bitte schaut mal hier ins Forum das gibt es ganz viel 
darüber zu Lesen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Mai 2016)

Gyver schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hab auch noch mal ne Frage zu den Lager. Möchte die Lager an meinem 175er an der Hauptschwinge wechseln.
> Wie ist da die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager?
> Danke



Hi,

Du benötigst folgende Lager:

61902 2RS (4 Stück) und 688 2RS (6 Stück)

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Gyver (30. Mai 2016)

Andi, ich danke dir. Hatte es mittlerweile im Forum gefunden. Heute erst bei Bike Discount angerufen und dann beim Shop in Bonn. Waren alle n bissel verplant und keiner konnte mir die richtigen Größen nennen. Danke!


----------

